# Galaxy J7 Sky Pro (SM-S727VL)  Root and carrier unlock



## cc.caroline15 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I'm a little new to rooting android devices. I have a galaxy j7 sky pro that I'm trying to root and unlock from tracfone to use with a different carrier. I have tried with Odin,  cf root, supersu, one click root, kingoroot but nothing has worked. Any suggestions ?
Thankyou


----------



## Augustoandro (Oct 30, 2017)

cc.caroline15 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm a little new to rooting android devices. I have a galaxy j7 sky pro that I'm trying to root and unlock from tracfone to use with a different carrier. I have tried with Odin, cf root, supersu, one click root, kingoroot but nothing has worked. Any suggestions ?
> Thankyou

Click to collapse



Have you unlocked your bootloader?


----------



## Dnic1213 (Nov 25, 2017)

I need the same thing


----------



## red423 (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok to keep this alive, there are a boatload of cheap phones on the market now a days,  these tracphone j7's  can they be sim card unlocked at all??While I am at it, the one I have is a GSM nano, while the Data is locked on cdma, can this be changed at all?? or is this norm??


----------



## DaBossEthan (Jan 8, 2018)

*After 1 full year of service*



red423 said:


> Ok to keep this alive, there are a boatload of cheap phones on the market now a days,  these tracphone j7's  can they be sim card unlocked at all??While I am at it, the one I have is a GSM nano, while the Data is locked on cdma, can this be changed at all?? or is this norm??

Click to collapse



They can be carrier unlocked after 1 year of service. If you have forgot to reload or run out of minutes, the timer restarts. This goes for straight talk and tracfone (as far as I know).

I also have a J7 Sky Pro and i really need it carrier unlocked and would like it rooted. I am currently figuring this thing out so i may be able to help.


----------



## red423 (Feb 3, 2018)

anyone get anywhere on these tracphones yet???


----------



## red423 (Feb 5, 2018)

here's a reply to the after one year unlock above,  if I wanted to hear that I wouldn't be here. I OWN this phone, I have a receipt where I purchased the phone cash from a retailer. There was no agreement, issued, signed, nor agreed to what I had to do with the phone after I purchased it. If I choose to unlock it and use it on any network I choose including ones out of the USA, that is my business. Now as far as bootloader, ok it's unlocked, now what is the next move here??? Sorry to sound crass but if you can't add to the conversation with REAL information stay on the porch.


----------



## red423 (Feb 20, 2018)

anyone have any luck with these j7 vl yet????


----------



## mohhaxs (Feb 20, 2018)

red423 said:


> anyone have any luck with these j7 vl yet????

Click to collapse



Tracfone security is tough. The only possible way to root it would be to find a leaked engineering firmware online somewhere and flash it to the phone. Then try king root. Also, unlocking would be kinda useless for this phone. The bands for this phone do not support ATT or Tmobile. It's a Verizon device since it ends in VL.
Now if you bought the 737TL version, unlocking would make more sense.


----------



## Mmiley (Mar 2, 2018)

*I'm samsung illiterate and really need help.*

I hope I'm on the correct thread. I really need help. I won't use the correct terminology but hope someone is fluent in dumb blonde. My phone broke so I went to Wal-Mart and bought the j7 sky pro because it said it's powered by T-Mobile and that's my network. After powering on I was told my SIM wasn't valid. I googled the phone and learned about unlocking. So I went on YouTube to learn how only to discover that it's supposed to automatically show a screen asking for an unlock code. My phone however does no such thing. If I purchase an unlock code how do I enter it? It's really important because I have a 3 year old with special needs and in order to get to dr appointments for him we use uber but to install uber on my new phone I need a code to be sent via text and since my network is locked I can't receive texts. This could literally be a matter of life and death for my child.  I can't afford another 100 dollar phone and without uber don't even have a way to get to a store to buy one. Any help would mean so much


----------



## lander3976 (Mar 16, 2018)

Still no luck rooting this phone?


----------



## HarishRevs (Mar 30, 2018)

lander3976 said:


> Still no luck rooting this phone?

Click to collapse



Can anyone guide me on carrier unlocking this samsung j7 sky pro


----------



## lander3976 (Apr 3, 2018)

HarishRevs said:


> Can anyone guide me on carrier unlocking this samsung j7 sky pro

Click to collapse



Thats also i wanna know if this phone can be unlocked.


----------



## maintainingfoxy (Apr 5, 2018)

red423 said:


> here's a reply to the after one year unlock above, if I wanted to hear that I wouldn't be here. I OWN this phone, I have a receipt where I purchased the phone cash from a retailer. There was no agreement, issued, signed, nor agreed to what I had to do with the phone after I purchased it. If I choose to unlock it and use it on any network I choose including ones out of the USA, that is my business. Now as far as bootloader, ok it's unlocked, now what is the next move here??? Sorry to sound crass but if you can't add to the conversation with REAL information stay on the porch.

Click to collapse



I'm trying how to root my phone as well, it's the same as yours. How did you unlock Bootloader? I can't find it anywhere, where did you find it?


----------



## HarishRevs (Apr 7, 2018)

I need to unlock the Carrier, is there is any way to do it


----------



## Britch3s (Apr 12, 2018)

Still nothing for the phone? Don't care about unlocking th3 carrier bc it's NOT GOING TO CHANGE ANYTHING. I want root bc of many other things. Tons of crap on the phone that's unneeded as well as my love for xposed modules...someone possibly has a root file by now?

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




red423 said:


> here's a reply to the after one year unlock above,  if I wanted to hear that I wouldn't be here. I OWN this phone, I have a receipt where I purchased the phone cash from a retailer. There was no agreement, issued, signed, nor agreed to what I had to do with the phone after I purchased it. If I choose to unlock it and use it on any network I choose including ones out of the USA, that is my business. Now as far as bootloader, ok it's unlocked, now what is the next move here??? Sorry to sound crass but if you can't add to the conversation with REAL information stay on the porch.

Click to collapse




Where did you get the bootloader ing to flash at?


----------



## bichofelix (Apr 14, 2018)

Type #83865625# (#TFUNLOCK#) and it will prompt for the unlock codes. Yes codes. There should be two of them. As for root, I am working on it. Ive come pretty close already but don't wait for me to do all the work, go find the engineering system or engroot and post it.


----------



## joe7dust (May 25, 2018)

bichofelix said:


> Type #83865625# (#TFUNLOCK#) and it will prompt for the unlock codes. Yes codes. There should be two of them. As for root, I am working on it. Ive come pretty close already but don't wait for me to do all the work, go find the engineering system or engroot and post it.

Click to collapse



Where is a safe place to get the unlock codes for this?


----------



## jodybgoode (Jun 14, 2018)

I would be willing to pay someone to get this pos rooted


----------



## joe7dust (Jun 14, 2018)

jodybgoode said:


> I would be willing to pay someone to get this pos rooted

Click to collapse



Same..so who do we line up around to take our money? No root (No hotspot)and can't even take it to another carrier...wow **** Straight Talk! We paid full price up front no contract and can't even use the thing.


----------



## cc.caroline15 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I'm a little new to rooting android devices. I have a galaxy j7 sky pro that I'm trying to root and unlock from tracfone to use with a different carrier. I have tried with Odin,  cf root, supersu, one click root, kingoroot but nothing has worked. Any suggestions ?
Thankyou


----------



## jodybgoode (Jun 16, 2018)

Lesson learned.. I will never buy a carrier branded phone again there are way too many inexpensive carrier unlocked phones out there.


----------



## dtkool (Jun 27, 2018)

*J7 Sky Pro (SM-S727VL) = (CDMA Only) = (GSM No Service)*

I think you guys should forget about this Samsung Galaxy J7 Sky Pro (SM-S727VL). (CDMA Only)(No GSM Band)(No Service)
Take a look at this post or link:  
Quoted:  (Not Sure if I'm allow to post link but here is the link)
http://samkey.org/forum/showthread.php?1454-SamKEY-TMO-Edition-v3-12-6-Released-!&styleid=2
- Added support for SM-S727VL (J7 Sky Pro TracFone) !!! CDMA/LTE ONLY !!!
* S727VL is CDMA/LTE phone, THIS PHONE WILL NOT WORK ON GSM BAND !!!
* After UNLOCK, It will WORK ONLY ON CDMA/LTE networks, DO NOT UNLOCK YOUR PHONE IF YOU HAVE GSM NETWORK
* NO CREDIT WILL BE REFUNDED IF YOU UNLOCK YOUR S727VL AND GET "NO SERVICE" (Because of GSM Network)

Hope this helps some one and save everyone some time with this model (SM-S727VL) = (CDMA Only)


----------



## SammyTrees (Jul 15, 2018)

Carrier unlock isn't what I and many others are really after.  We need/want root to have access to.a full featured phone. Thank you senior members who are actively trying to solve this issue.


----------



## Contaca (Aug 29, 2018)

It doesn't seem a challenge for the IT guys.
They are thousands of this  phone sold out there but nobody goes for it?


----------



## Atlas0mega (Aug 30, 2018)

*Just want root! Lol,  BUMP!*

this is agony... I need this device rooted...


----------



## OHNONONO (Oct 22, 2018)

Total Wireless S727VL4G LTE = Lets root it already, man...before I superbowl sunday kick:highfive:this phone back to samsung walmart. I'll payup too!
I miss my freakin motorola brick phone more and more these dayss... **** is wackk!!!


----------



## LeeIT (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm experiencing similar issues with my j727vl Tracefone I have try all the rooting methods online kingo root, OneClickRoot, iroot & etc to unlock this phone network but to avail can someone please help me..


----------



## AnthoneyAR (Feb 2, 2020)

*Unlock all carrier Flash*

All I could do is look up what i think you all are looking for. 

Mega Download


----------



## icyfrost14 (Feb 10, 2021)

As of 02/02/2021 I have still not been able to root my Samsung J7 Sky Pro. It is still running the generic, stock ram from TracFone. I have tried everything; Odin, KingRoot, OneClickRoot, all of them. None have worked successfully yet.


----------

